# [C++] TelNet-Client



## Piesbruhder (9. August 2002)

Hallo Freunde,
Ich würde gerne einen TelNet-client programmieren um an
MUD-Spielen teilzunehmen. (Existierende sind entweder
unangenehm für die Augen oder zu kompliziert zu bedienen.)
Ich weiß nicht, wo ich anfangen soll, weil nicht weiß genau wie
TelNet funktioniert. Ich habe auch noch nie eine Internetanwendung
programmiert. Aber mit WinSocket und der MFC sollte es ja möglich
sein, einen solchen Client unkompliziert zu entwickeln. Oder steckt
doch mehr hinter so einem kleinen Programm?
Ich weiß es nicht und deshalb frage ich auch! =) Wie ihr am Titel 
erkennen könnt, sollten beispiele in C/C++ geschrieben sein da
ich nichts anderes verstehe.. __

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, gruß Piesbruhder


----------



## Xeragon (14. August 2002)

Im Prinzip brauchst du nur stdin & stdout auf den socket umleiten (in der shell) bzw. die Eingabe im Fenster auf den socket  schreiben und die Daten vom socket in das Fenster schreiben.


----------



## Coalminer (26. Februar 2005)

Hi,
suche ne Möglichkeit von Visual C++ (MFC) eine Telnetverbindung aufzubauen.
Was Xeragon da beschreibt klingt schonmal ganz sinnvoll.

Ich weiss nur nicht wie das von statten gehen soll:



> Im Prinzip brauchst du nur stdin & stdout auf den socket umleiten (in der shell) bzw. die Eingabe im Fenster auf den socket schreiben und die Daten vom socket in das Fenster schreiben.


----------

